# Wohin nach Kuba?



## GiantKiller (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich plane in den nächsten 6 Wochen Last Minute nach Kuba zu fliegen.
Die Insel hat ja nicht soviele Flughäfen und ich will mir dort keinen Mietwagen nehmen.
Ich frage mich welcher Bereich von Kuba am geeignetsten ist um vom Strand/Kanu Spinnzufischen.

In Frage kämen entweder der Osten der Insel oder Cayo Largo.

Weiss eventuell jemand was von beiden eher zu empfehlen ist?
Ausserdem suche ich nach einem Reiseanbieter, der mir eine entsprechende Last-Minute-Reise anbieten kann, wenn da jemand einen der vielen Anbieter empfehlen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## hemingway66 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wohin nach Kuba?*

*Hallo Giant Killer,

ich kann Dir Cayo Coco (die kleine Nachbarinsel von Cayo Largo) nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ich war dort im Tryp. Super Anlage umgeben von Mangroven... Hab mit der Spinnrute alle möglichen Snapper und Barracudas gefangen. Es gibt dort auch die möglichkeit ein Boot mit Crew zu Chartern (ganzer Tag für unglaubliche 180 US$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!). Beim Trolling mit 30 lbs. Gerät habe ich Barracudas bis 1,70 m und kleinere Tune, Bonitos und Skipjacks bis 30 pfd. gefangen. War leider zur falschen Zeit (November = Regenzeit = Mückenzeit) da. Zur richtigen Jahreszeit kann man dort alles (auch Marlin) fangen. Schon Ernest Hemingway, Fiedel und Che haben dort geangelt. Zur Einstimmung kann ich Dir Hemingway`s Inseln im Strom empfehlen.

Gruss
KLaus.*


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wohin nach Kuba?*

In Havanna schwimmt reichlich Oel im Wasser. nach ein oder zweimal reinziehen ist die Schnur schwarz und deine Klamotten mit Oelflecken. Wenn es Kuba sein soll, dann bitte nach Caya lavista. ist ne kleine Anlage. havanna solltest nur auf eine Tagestour besuchen. War letztes jahr dort auf meine Hochzeitsreise.


----------



## GiantKiller (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wohin nach Kuba?*



hemingway66 schrieb:


> *Hallo Giant Killer,
> 
> ich kann Dir Cayo Coco (die kleine Nachbarinsel von Cayo Largo) nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ich war dort im Tryp. Super Anlage umgeben von Mangroven... Hab mit der Spinnrute alle möglichen Snapper und Barracudas gefangen. Es gibt dort auch die möglichkeit ein Boot mit Crew zu Chartern (ganzer Tag für unglaubliche 180 US$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!).
> 
> ...



Danke für die Informationen,

aber liegt Cayo Coco nicht nördlich von Kuba und Cayo Largo südlich?


----------



## hemingway66 (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wohin nach Kuba?*

_*...stimmt habs mit Cayo Guillermo verwechselt...*_


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wohin nach Kuba?*

Hier mal ein Oelbild vom Hafen von Havanna. Der gute Mann fischt mit der Handleine. Der alte MAnn hatte es echt drauf. Fertigte in 30 Sec eine Zigarre. HHier mal eines meiner besten Bilder. 
Das essen ist nicht besonders in Kuba. Esse auf keinen Fall Fisch oder Schwein dort. Hatte davon reichlich Darmprobleme.

Nimm ne billige Rute mit und paar billige Angelsachen und gib sie irgendeinem armen Schlucker in Havanna zum Angeln. Die Angler dort koennen sich kaum ein Blei leisten. Birnenbleie nehmen die am liebsten. Wenn Du kannst nimm einen alten Toilettensitz mit und gib ihn deinen gastgebern. Gibt fast keine dort. Und sorge dafuer das Du immer genug Toilettenpapier im Rucksack hast, auf den Toiletten wirst nichts finden.


----------



## GiantKiller (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wohin nach Kuba?*

Ich habe noch weitere Fragen:

1. Braucht man auf Cayo Largo/Cayo Coco eine Angellizenz?
2. Wie wichtig ist ein Boot? Fängt man auch ohne?
3. Gibt es auf den Cayos Boote/Fahrräder zu mieten?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wohin nach Kuba?*

Moin,

ist schon etwas her, dass ich in Varadero Urlaub gemacht habe. War dann auch auf einer Segelyacht als Charterschiff mitgefahren und hatte meine Angelrute mitgenommen. Als die anderen Mitreisenden baden waren, hab ich gefischt - mit Erfolg. Die Kubaner auf dem Boot haben mir alle Fische abgenommen. Von Lizenz oder sonst was war da keine Rede, habe auch mal von einer kleinen Mole aus gefischt - alles kein Prob.

Die Angelrute und das bißchen Zeug dazu habe ich am Schluss auch verschenkt, die sind richtig dankbar dafür. Lass Dich nicht darauf ein, von irgendjemand (gegen Entgelt) zum Lobster-Essen einzuladen. Ich saß anschließend 2 Tage auf der Keramik. Meine T-Shirts und so habe ich am Schluss auch verschenkt, Kugelschreiber und ´ne Billig-Armbanduhr war wie Weihnachten. Mit Fahrrädern wirst Du nicht viel Glück haben, die paar "Gurken", mit denen dort rumgefahren wird, brauchen die selbst, zumindestens war es in Varadero so. Stell Dir das alles dort nicht so toll vor! Varadero und auch Cayo sind nicht Kuba, das ist klar, aber 2-Mal dagewesen reicht - es ist eben immer noch Mangelwirtschaft!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.....................*

.


----------

